# My planted 58gal pic



## The One True Smaug (Apr 5, 2008)

Im new here,so I thought Id share a pic of my tank.It has amazon swords,ozelot sword and micro sword,it also is home to 2 dwarf lilys,a large group of ludwigia some diandra and a patch of rotala.The surface is occupied by dwarf water lettuce.Its fishy tenants include a large marbled angelfish,a spotted and striped raph,a bala shark,sailfin and clown plec ,11 asstd corys,3 yoyo loach,2 SAE,1CAE,9 diamond tetra,8 glow lights,5 marbled hatchetfish,2 silver hatchetfish.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great color on your ludwigia. Bet the resident are very happy!


----------

